# Looking for a Breeder in the paciific Northwest



## yaakman (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi, I am looking for advice on a reputable Breeder. I live in extreme northwest Montana. I am hoping to find a good Breeder within 500 miles, which would include Idaho, Montana, Washington. Oregon. Any recommedations, comments would be greatly appriciated


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

German Shepherd Breeder | Police Dogs | Schutzhund | Washington USA | BC Canada


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Are you looking for a sport dog or a companion dog? Do you want a show dog or a pet? Do you want working lines, show lines, American lines, etc.? We need more info to help you.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Jean Schrader of Schrsderhaus has nice dogs. Hers are mainly DDR and Czech. Wonderful health and temperaments. She has also helped me out a great deal with my pup and I didn't even buy her from Jean.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> German Shepherd Breeder | Police Dogs | Schutzhund | Washington USA | BC Canada


Second this recommendation. :thumbup:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yaakmans other thread says he wants a companion, living in a very rugged area...I would think any line would be happy to live with him!
The link I posted has a few dogs that need placement(free).


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I agree with von Grunheide, *if* you want a WGWL. She was the runner-up choice when I chose my breeder. I have spoken with her extensively and visited her kennel and her dogs and have nothing but good to say about her. If you want a lower key, companion dog from show lines, check into Theishof in Boise, or I have seen some nice dogs from Haus Vianden in Post Falls ID. Also hear lots of good about Bullinger in BC.

Let us know what pup you get!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Here you go! I highly recommend Heidi Theis, here in south west Idaho. If I ever get another GSD, it would be from Heidi.

1-home


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

There is a local breeder here in Washington that owns and breeds alot of Bullinger dogs. She owns Eddie v Bullinger and has produced excellent pups from him.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Another thumbs up for Heidi Theis


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I like a lot of the breeders already mentioned! You can NOT go wrong with Suzanne of VonGrunheide. I really like Jean Schrader's dogs and if I was going showline, I'd go with Heidi. I know Haus Vianden personally and I like her dogs as well, she has produced some really nice dogs. Also, one not mentioned nor known well is VonMarionHaus, she runs WGWL dogs and has some VERY VERY nice dogs. She is in hermiston, OR. Good Luck on your search! Whereabouts in Montana are you?


----------



## Becky Yaak Valley (Feb 12, 2021)

**post removed.
litter advertising is not allowed.
thread is from 2011 anyhow**

- Mod


----------

